# Yamaha Cowling Redo



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

My old 115 Salt Water series Yamaha needs a cowling makeover. I would like to remove the decals with out sanding. Any suggested method or product? Thanks.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Heat gun, and razor blade.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

RJTaylor said:


> Heat gun, and razor blade.


^^^^^yelp!


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Heat gun, PLASTIC razorblade (for us amateurs), and Goo-be Gone


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Got it. Now I need to get a heat gun.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

heat gun and plastic scraper. thin like a credit card. clean any residue off with zylene. don't use goof off.


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

How much is a heat gun ??


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Howard Cummings said:


> How much is a heat gun ??


$15 harbor freight 
https://www.harborfreight.com/1500-Watt-Dual-Temperature-Heat-Gun-56434.html


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

a hair dryer might even work.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Might want to try some xylene.


----------

